# Any "Good for Enterprise" app experts out there?



## DPiddy (Jul 21, 2012)

3 months ago I finally unlocked and started flashing ROMs to my Verizon Galaxy Nexus. Recently I received GOOD App to get work email on my phone, but after flashing a new ROM and restoring from titanium the app stopped working with message that it was locked out by my system administrator. Is this due to the Android ID changing? If so what is the best way to keep flashing ROMs without locking out the Good app. Basically I need the app to stop locking out when I flash a new ROM.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I use touchdown and restore app data from it after every wipe. Never needed a new admin key.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I use touchdown and restore app data from it after every wipe. Never needed a new admin key.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's probably not particularly useful, since Good is a bit different than Touchdown. Good creates a sandbox inside your phone. Nothing gets in or out of that sandbox.

DPiddy, whenever I flash and my device ID changes, the first time I open titanium it prompts me that my device ID changed, and asks if I want to restore the old ID. Have you experimented with that?


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

You need most likely need to unroot and lock your device after flashing a rom.

I have the same issue and eventually did this. I didn't care to much for email as I did calendar and contacts. I found a program "http://lngooglecalsync.sourceforge.net/" which runs on my work PC. It populates the work calendar into the google calendar and I export my contacts into a new group in gmail.

I uninstalled GFE and flashed ROM after ROM and had it my way.

I tried forever to get around GFE B.S. but I was not successful.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I had this issue and it was just because my work only allows ten devices per email account. From flashing a bunch of ROMs I had used up all ten spots.

He cleared them out for me and I was good to go..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DPiddy (Jul 21, 2012)

Installed Good on unlocked and rooted Liquid Jelly ROM. Everything worked great. Then I flashed another ROM (Sourcery) and now Good for enterprise no longer works. Even after restoring android to Liquid Jelly Good still didn't work. I think my IT department detected my Android ID change as I didn't revert to my old ID and locked me.

Thanks for the advice, posted this in a couple of forums and only the RW crowd knows anything about this.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

DPiddy said:


> I think my IT department detected my Android ID change as I didn't revert to my old ID and locked me.


Yep, chances are it's automated and you'll have to bug them every time you flash a rom, unless you're able to use the tibu method above to restore device ID.


----------



## DPiddy (Jul 21, 2012)

idefiler6 said:


> Yep, chances are it's automated and you'll have to bug them every time you flash a rom, unless you're able to use the tibu method above to restore device ID.


I bought titanium pro so hopefully android ID backup will solve the problem moving forward. We'll see, other wise my flashing days are over, sadly.


----------



## -iD (Jun 28, 2011)

DPiddy said:


> I bought titanium pro so hopefully android ID backup will solve the problem moving forward. We'll see, other wise my flashing days are over, sadly.


restoring my device ID with TiBu after flashing a new ROM is the first thing I do. Several years now on Touchdown with a corp exchange account, literally hundreds of different ROMs over 5 different devices, never a problem.

tap'd on my Google Galaxy Nexus


----------



## WCM3 (Jul 30, 2011)

How do you guys restore the device ID with TiBu? Is it only in the pro version? Might have to invest in this because i constantly change roms and just installed "Good" the other day..


----------



## DPiddy (Jul 21, 2012)

Pretty sure it is in the settings menu. I think you do need pro for it, but I could be wrong. If yo . Don't have pro yet id try it out and see if it works for you. It won't force you to revert to old ID so you can try the first step to see if it works.


----------



## DPiddy (Jul 21, 2012)

Quick related question, when creating an update.zip for TiBu should I select user or system application? Does it matter?


----------



## wildsatchmo (Dec 4, 2011)

Used good at my previous job and I would always have to regenerate an activation key when flashing roms. I never tried to work around it since I was the server admin, but I can confirm that it does use the device ID to associate the account with your device. I can also tell you they have a root detection feature that can prevent a device from syncing if it is rooted, although the option was off by default for me when creating the admin policy on the server - never tested it though.


----------



## litso (Jun 7, 2011)

DPiddy said:


> Quick related question, when creating an update.zip for TiBu should I select user or system application? Does it matter?


It shouldn't matter. System applications have more privileges within the OS, but TiBu is installed as a user application if you get it from the market, so I'm not sure if there are any advantages to flashing it as a system application.


----------



## DPiddy (Jul 21, 2012)

wildsatchmo said:


> Used good at my previous job and I would always have to regenerate an activation key when flashing roms. I never tried to work around it since I was the server admin, but I can confirm that it does use the device ID to associate the account with your device. I can also tell you they have a root detection feature that can prevent a device from syncing if it is rooted, although the option was off by default for me when creating the admin policy on the server - never tested it though.


Called and talk to IT. They said the app detected root and I was automatically locked. What is weird is I first installed it with rooted Liquid Jelly ROM and no issues for 10 days, then I flashed JBSourcery and all the sudden root was detected. I'm hoping I can figure out a way to unroot, but stay on JBSOURCERY. I need my status bar toggles.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

I use TouchDown & depending on how your Exchange system is setup you should be able to just restore your TouchDown settings after each flash (I do).

Also if you are in IT, and an Exchange admin, you can go to https://<server>/MobileAdmin and remove the access connections from your CN. I remove all of them before I flash just to be sure I get a connection because sometimes my ActiveSync doesn't connect so I have to restore twice.


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

GFE detects su, busy box and the su.db. it also tracks md5 check sums on the install so if you unroot after flashing a new ROM it detects it

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DPiddy (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Matt, looks like I have to return to stock. Or if I'm willing to stay on 1 Rom for the next year could I get IT to unlock my good account. Unroot JB Sourcery and delete all root files. Load up good app and use my phone for the next year as long as I don't mess with my rom anymore?

I love the battery life and drop down toggles and don't want to lose both by going back to stock.


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

I suggest getting a setup you like and configure it the way you want. Then unroot and use gfe

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DPiddy (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm hoping the "Full Unroot" option in SuperSU will sufficiently kill root and any other markers GFE may be looking for. I"m going to try it out this week and will report back.


----------



## _matt (Sep 10, 2011)

remove these files, SU, BUSYBOX, com.noshufou.android.su, XBIN Folder


----------

